# [Solved] hostapd -dd doesn't display debug messages

## solamour

I did "emerge -vDu world", and hostapd stopped working. When something like this happens, I use the following command to see what's happening, but now it just sits there with no output.

```
hostapd -dd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
```

I'm able to see the AP from a WiFi device, but the connection never goes through. Please guide me what I need to look for. Thank you.

```
/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

   interface=wlan0

   driver=nl80211

   ssid=mywifi

   hw_mode=g

   channel=1

```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:on

mon.wlan0  IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Monitor  Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

```

__

solLast edited by solamour on Sat Sep 03, 2011 1:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## solamour

Never mind. It turned out that "debug" USE flag was turned off by default. When I put it back, the debug messages came back as well.

```
# grep hostapd /etc/portage/package.use

net-wireless/hostapd debug

```

```
# emerge -ptv hostapd

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/hostapd-0.7.3  USE="debug ipv6 ssl wps -logwatch -madwifi" 0 kB

```

I believe the debug flag was added in "0.7.3", because I don't see it in "0.6.9". Anyhow, I'm still not able to make hostapd work, but at least I'm getting the debug messages, so that should be enough.

__

sol

----------

## solamour

net-wireless/hostapd-0.7.3 doesn't seem to be compatible with the WiFi device I'm using (18e8:6238, Ralink RT73USB). Downgrading to "0.6.9" solved the problem.

__

sol

----------

